
Deactivated Facebook with 2FA, now can't reactivat and 2FA doesn't work - kayedizi
I deactivated the account, removed all the 3rd party apps with 2FA, now I want to reactivate it, it&#x27;s asking for the 2FA code which is not working. No SMS nor Code generator.<p>I have the password and the number associated with the account, no email access tho :((<p>Pleasee Help :((
======
deanmoriarty
I really feel for you and I hope you regain access to your account soon, BUT,
at the same time, if I were in your shoes, I would love it if the process was
long and painful -- that just proves very good security practices for their
service and would make me feel secure.

I hate when websites provide 2FA/U2F/... and then you can just trick their
support into resetting your account password.

------
Domark
Contact facebook for help with their service.

~~~
kayedizi
Already did, but no reply :(

